# Smartfoxserver2x und Clustering



## Steven Hachel (10. Sep 2012)

Hallo werte Gemeinde,

hat jemand von euch evtl. Erfahrung mit dem Smartfoxserver2x und dem Clustern von 2 bis * Smartfoxservern? Habe da was von Terracotta gelesen, welches auch als Bilbilothek bei dem Smartfoxserver enthalten ist, aber bisher leider noch keinen Ansatz zur Umsetzung gefunden.

Für Tipps wäre ich Dankbar.

viele Grüße
Steven


----------



## Noctarius (10. Sep 2012)

Schon mal nach dem Electroserver geschaut?


----------



## Steven Hachel (10. Sep 2012)

@Noctarius, nein, habe ich noch nicht. Werde ich sofort tun.
Vielen Dank für die Info. 

viele Grüße
Steven


----------



## Noctarius (10. Sep 2012)

Kein Problem, habe mit beiden allerdings bisher nur rumexperimentiert, da wir eigene Gameserver Architekturen nutzen. Dafür nutzen wir ein Clustering auf Hazelcast Basis.


----------

